

Ask HN Is Verizon blocking access to Hacker News? - blogimus

I'm scratching my head at this one. I'm at home. I have Verizon DSL and today I can't get to Hacker News through my DSL connection. I can get to www.ycombinator.com, but the connection times out on news.ycombinator.com. If I VPN to work (on the same machine) then I can get news.ycombinator no problem.<p>Does anyone else experience this or something similar with Verizon?
======
stanleydrew
Try the ip address directly? news.ycombinator.com -> 174.132.225.106. Could be
a dns resolution problem.

~~~
blogimus
Good idea. I'll try it when I get back home.

------
bkrausz
I'm on FiOS and HN was down for me for the last hour or so, not sure if it's
related. That wasn't a DNS error (I use GOOG DNS), just a connection issue.

------
mschaecher
I'm on Time Warner Roadrunner service and HN was down for the past hour or so
for me too

------
gexla
Same problem here in the Philippines a while back.

